

First Analysis Of Trends On China's Version Of Twitter - pastr
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27014/

======
yxhuvud
Interesting comparison.

However, just because the format is quite similar to the one twitter uses
doesn't mean that the demographics and maturity of the userbase is the same.

Imagine twitter populated by 4chan and you'll get what I mean.

